# Glamping sites. Campeggio or Agriturismo?



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Ciao. We are running a project in Abruzzo to bring income and energy to abandoned rural areas, by helping farmers and land owners to set up Glamping Sites. 

The question is: does anyone have an overview of the relative advantages of registering the site as a *campeggio* or *agriturismo* with regards to tax and also planning permission. (Obviously one would need to register as a farmer for an agriturismo).

Grazie.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Agriturismos are regionally regulated IIRC. That means exact requirements vary by region. You should check with the region.

But they're supposed to be working farms with all that implies.

A campsite is a campsite.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Agriturismos are regionally regulated IIRC. That means exact requirements vary by region. You should check with the region.
> 
> But they're supposed to be working farms with all that implies.
> 
> A campsite is a campsite.


Yeah I agree here, you would struggle to get a glamping site classified as an Agriturismo. Not really sure there would be many benefits to doing such either.... I am a little ignorant on that front however. 

If your looking just for keywords for advertising however I would go along the lines of saying something like 'A campsite in the style of an authentic Italian Agriturismo' then you have all the keywords and your not needing to meet difficult standards. 

Hope this helps.

Kenzo


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Thankyou. We are researching different routes for people newly setting up glamping sites and the relative tax and planning rules for both. Some projects could go either way.


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

The idea is to bring glamping sites to working farms to diversify. (Featherdown Farms is an example). 
Planning and land use could be classified as an agriturismo or a campeggio so I was just researching the relative advantages. For example, if people are newly setting up a site, they could register as farmers, and have an agriturismo (obviously if their work is off the land) or register as a campeggio.


----------

